# Grilling Frozen Steaks



## tlhiv (Jan 15, 2010)

Typically on a day when I get a hankering for a good steak, I visit my local Winn-Dixie supermarket (whose meats are generally very good as it is also where I get my smoking meats) and find the most beautiful ribeyes, T-bones, top sirloins, or if I'm wanting to "live it up" I might even get a couple of filets.  I typically season these fresh steaks with coarse kosher salt, coarse ground pepper, and maybe a dash (or so) of Worchestershire sauce.  I don't believe in overseasoning a steak as I like to enjoy the taste of the steak and not the seasoning.

However, I have a friend that would like to bring over some steaks Saturday that she got from Angel Food Ministries.  I have no idea what cuts they are, but I do know that are frozen.  I just had her move them from her freezer to her refrigerator today, and she is going to bring them by Saturday morning, and I am planning to grill them Saturday evening.

I would like some advice on how to deal with previously frozen steaks.  I cannot believe that they would be as easy to prepare as a fresh steak, but I do believe that with the proper attention that these steaks can be made quite tasty.  Assuming that they are completely thawed by the time I get them, what should I do to try to promote tenderness in the finished (grilled) steaks?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ronp (Jan 15, 2010)

Just do them as normal, they will be fine once thawed. Sometimes I pre cold smoke to 115' and finish with a sear.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2010)

I eat frozen steaks all the time without a problem! I prepare them them the same way as I do a fresh steak. Some times when I am in a time crunch I will even put the steak on the grill half frozen and they come out great!. If they are a pretty thick steak I do my secret method of 5-5-5-5. I take the raw steak (or frozen steak) and put it on the grill over high heat without any seasoning with the grill lid open then after 5 minutes I flip the steak over to the other side on high for 5 minutes. Once the flip the steak the first side and I have the seared side up I apply all of my seasonings. Once it has been seared for 5 minutes on the second side I flip the first seared side/now seasoned side over and apply it to  the indirect side of the grill and close the grill lid (where the heat isn't on) and cook it for 5 minutes and apply my seasoning to the second seared side. Once it has been 5 minutes I flip the steak and indirect the 2nd side for the last 5 minutes and they come put perfect  med/rare. I have 4 burners on my grill so I turn the right two on HI and leave the left two off.  So to sum it up. Throw the meat on the right side on HI for 5 minutes, flip and season the top side once 5 minutes are up flip the steak and move to indirect and season the unseasoned side. Once 5 minutes are up flip the steak one more time and indirect the 2nd side. We love steaks done this way. Basically each side gets 5 minutes of searing and 5 minutes of indirect heat. I just leave the right two burners on HI the whole time and leave the left two off. Let me know if this works for you as it works for me every time unless the steak is super thin then I reduce the amount of time.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2010)

I call this my "Rosco" method of cooking steaks.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

I would grill/smoke them as usual just like you would a fresh steaks and you will be just fine.


----------



## tlhiv (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks folks.  Sounds like once they're thawed you treat them just like fresh steaks.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 15, 2010)

Been many a hunting trip where i slapped frozen chuck steaks over the coals.. They'll be fine as long as they were vac packed before freezing. If they look dried out and off color... I'de head to the Win Dixie for some "wine and crackers" and grab a few fresh steaks that match..


----------



## meateater (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive put a few frozen steaks on the propane after a long day along with the flip and season method.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 15, 2010)

As long as they aren't still frozen when they hit the grill----No problem!


Bearcarver


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 15, 2010)

I like that, that's pretty cool. DEF worth a try...


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 15, 2010)

If I'm doing a big session, I always go by and see what (if any) seafood is on sale.  *All we have around here is frozen, anyway--I especially like tuna steaks and will buy them sometimes even when not on sale.

I take them right out of the package, season, and smoke.  They always turn out great.  I've done it with thin cut beef steaks, but would prefer them to be thawed.


----------



## joelarbear (Jan 16, 2010)

I've grilled a lot of previously frozen steaks.  The key, in my opinion, is to thaw them slowly in the fridge, then take them out and let them sit until at room temperature.  Then I marinade them in a mixture of Dale's steak seasoning, beer and teriyaki sauce (about 45 minutes per side) and season them.  Then I grill them over direct heat with the cover closed for 4 minutes, then turn them for another 4 minutes.  At this point, I can tell how done they are by how they feel when I pick them up with the tongs.  I like mine blood rare, but the rest of the family prefers medium rare.
Back to your question, as long as they are thawed properly, previously frozen steaks grill up just fine.


----------



## fourthwind (Jan 25, 2010)

I have done them both ways.  You can get a great crust without overcooking the center by cooking them frozen or partially frozen.  When I grill Elk or Deer Steaks, I prefer they be partially frozen.


----------



## swinging meat (Feb 11, 2010)

treat as normal and you will be fine. I own a cattle ranch and every year butcher a fat beef, a hog, and always have deer and elk in the freezer, if it was properly stored you will notice no difference.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 11, 2010)

Exactly!  With friends we would buy a whole butchered cow.  Usually get half or a quarter, it goes in the freezer.  Back in the day, before cyro pac, the meat was wrapped in butcher paper, and would go into our freezer it was already frozen.  Never had any bad experience with any cut, all tasted great!


----------

